# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  natječaj za posao - rok za odgovor

## Sirius Black

Prijavila sam se za jedan posao u drž. službi. Natječaj  je objavljen 10.4., rok za prijavu je bio 8 dana od objave. Piše u natječaju da će kandidati biti pismeno obaviješteni o rezultatima. Nikakvo testiranje se ne spominje. Prije 11 dana je završio natječaj i odgovora još nema.

Naime, ja sam se pozvala na pravo prednosti sukladno čl. 10 Zakona o prof. rehabilitaciji i zapošljavanju invalida, pa prema tome bi trebala imati prednost osim ako nema još invalida ili branitelja koji zadovoljavaju uvjete natječaja, u što sumnjam. 

Nigdje nisam pronašla u kojem roku su dužni odgovoriti. Jesu li dužni odgovor poslati preporučenom poštom? Nedavno sam odgovor od jedne škole dobila običnom poštom. Od kad onda traje rok za žalbu? (nisam se žalila jer onda još nisam imala rješenje o tjel. ošt.)

----------


## Anemona

Sirius Black, ako se opet radi o školi, oni znaju samo na svojim stranicama objaviti - provjeri.

----------


## Sirius Black

Nije škola ovaj put, a na stranicama te institucije natječaj se i ne spominje.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Meni su državne službe znale odgovoriti s puno mjeseci zakašnjenja  :Sad:

----------


## spajalica

Nedavni slucaj, osoba X je vec pocela raditi, a osoba Y, nije dobila nikakav odgovor. Cak ni to da nije pozvana ni na razgovor. Isto je rijec o drzavnoj sluzbi.

----------


## Sirius Black

Nisam imala mira pa sam pitala kad će biti rzultati natječaja. Dobila sam odgovor da će rezultati biti sljedeći tjedan. 

Bojala sam se onog što kaže spajalica, da nisu nekom javili da je dobio posao a meni ništa pa da mi ne istekne rok za žalbu.

Budući  da testiranje nije spominjano u natječaju a ni uvjeti nisu baš nešto strogi, imam osjećaj da je natječaj namješten za nekog. Ako je tako onda im ja kvarim plan jer moram imam prednost

----------


## Boxica

> Nisam imala mira pa sam pitala kad će biti rzultati natječaja. Dobila sam odgovor da će rezultati biti sljedeći tjedan. 
> 
> Bojala sam se onog što kaže spajalica, da nisu nekom javili da je dobio posao a meni ništa pa da mi ne istekne rok za žalbu.
> 
> Budući da testiranje nije spominjano u natječaju a ni uvjeti nisu baš nešto strogi, imam osjećaj da je natječaj namješten za nekog. Ako je tako onda im ja kvarim plan jer moram imam prednost


ako oni imaju već nekoga (a velika vjerojatnost je da imaju), natječaj je napisan točno po "dostignućima" koje dotična osoba ima...
bez obzira što ti službeno imaš prednost, i ako se žališ, već će ti oni naći manu...
u držvavnu službu možeš jedino preko veze
nažalost, tako je kako je

ja sam na jedan natječaj dobila odgov tri mjeseca nakon objave natječaja

----------


## Zara1

> Bojala sam se onog što kaže spajalica, da nisu nekom javili da je dobio posao a meni ništa pa da mi ne istekne rok za žalbu.


obično netko to već radi, a natječaj je forme radi  :Undecided:

----------


## Beti3

Postoje i natječaji koji nisu samo forme radi. I to u državnoj firmi. Moj je vječni optimizam i vjera u ljude i sistem, nagrađen jutrošnjim telefonskim pozivom. Bez ikakve veze, osim te telekomunikacijske. :Smile:

----------


## Cathy

A meni je neki dan službenik u državnoj upravi i to pred šefom rekao ( kada sam rekla da postoji mogućnost pritužbe na njegov rad), da se ne boji jer ima "zaleđe".
I šta na to reći, osim da smo si sami krivi zbog toga kako nam je. :Sad: 

I da, čestitke Beti. :Smile:

----------


## Sirius Black

> ako oni imaju već nekoga (a velika vjerojatnost je da imaju), natječaj je napisan točno po "dostignućima" koje dotična osoba ima...
> bez obzira što ti službeno imaš prednost, i ako se žališ, već će ti oni naći manu...
> u držvavnu službu možeš jedino preko veze
> nažalost, tako je kako je


Kakvu manu mi mogu naći ako ispunjavam uvjete natječaja i moram imati prednost? Ja sam valjda prenaivna pa ne mogu  smisliti način da tu netko prekrši zakon bez posljedica

----------


## rena7

Uopće ti ne moraju tražiti manu, dovoljno je da ponište natječaj, jer im naprimjer iz bilo kojeg razloga ne odgovaraš. Ili, nekoga na usmenom dijelu testiranja koji podliježe diskrecionoj ocijeni ispitivača ocijene sa 10, a tebe sa 9 i ne možeš im ništa. Ti imaš prednost, ali samo pod jednakim uvjetima. 
O školama ne bi. Biti na čelu javne ustanove je raj. 
Tako ti je to draga moja. Teško. Preteško.

Želim ti da naletiš na poštenog poslodavca.

----------


## Sirius Black

> Uopće ti ne moraju tražiti manu, dovoljno je da ponište natječaj, jer im naprimjer iz bilo kojeg razloga ne odgovaraš. Ili, nekoga na usmenom dijelu testiranja koji podliježe diskrecionoj ocijeni ispitivača ocijene sa 10, a tebe sa 9 i ne možeš im ništa. Ti imaš prednost, ali samo pod jednakim uvjetima.


Nema testiranja, prikupe molbe i pošalju pismeni odgovor tko je izabran. Prije dva mjeseca je bilo tako u školi, tjedan dana nakon isteka natječaja dobila sam običnom poštom obavijest da je zaposlena osoba xy. Ali onda nisam još imala prednost.

----------


## rena7

Ja tebe razumijem i vjerujem ti da je tako. Pravo na žalbu u slučaju škole uopće nemaš. Nažalost nemaš. Jedino što možeš je to da pišeš prosvjetnoj inspekciji. Ona može obaviti nadzor i reći ravnatelju/ravnateljici no no ili u krajnjem slučaju poništiti natječaj. Ne može narediti da ti moraš biti primljena. I što? Škola će opet raspisati natječaj i uzeti nekoga po svojoj mjeri. 
Ne želim te obeshrabriti i ne pišem ti ovo da bi ti poljuljala vjeru u pravednost pri zapošljavanju. Ja ti pišem priču iz vlastitog iskustva, gdje prednost ima samo onaj tko ima vezu. Ostali su zakasnili još jučer. Nažalost, ali tako je. Zato sam ti i napisala da ti želim da naletiš na poštenog poslodavca/šefa/direktora.

----------


## Sirius Black

_(1)  Tijela državne uprave, tijela sudbene vlasti, tijela jedinica lokalne i  područne (regionalne) samouprave, javne službe, izvan proračunski  fondovi, te pravne osobe u vlasništvu ili u pre*te*žitom vlasništvu  Republike Hrvatske i pravne osobe u vlasniš*tvu ili pretežitom  vlasništvu jedinica lokalne i područne (regionalne) samouprave dužni su  na primjerenom radnom mjestu prema vlastitom odabiru, u primjerenim  radnim uvjetima imati zapos*leno:
– do 31. prosinca 2005. najmanje jednu zaposlenu osobu s invaliditetom na svakih 50 zaposlenih,
– do 31. prosinca 2008. najmanje jednu zaposlenu osobu s invaliditetom na svakih 42 zaposlenih,
– do 31. prosinca 2011. najmanje jednu zaposlenu osobu s invaliditetom na svakih 35 zaposlenih,
– do 31. prosinca 2014. najmanje jednu zaposlenu osobu s invaliditetom na svakih 25 zaposlenih,
– do 31. prosinca 2017. i nadalje najmanje jednu zaposlenu osobu s invaliditetom na svakih 20 zaposlenih.
(2)  Obveza iz stavka 1. ovoga članka ne odnosi se na poslodavca – fizičku  ili pravnu osobu koji zapošljava manje od dvadeset radnika.
(3)  Poslodavci iz stavka 1. ovoga članka dužni su dati prednost pri  zapošljavanju osobi s invaliditetom ukoliko ista zadovoljava sve tražene  uvjete propisane oglasom ili natječajem._

U slučaju da se gore navedeno ne poštuje, kome se prvo žaliti? uputiti žalbu ustanovi koja je raspisala natječaj? Obavijestiti radnu inspekciju? Pravobraniteljicu za osobe s invaliditetom? Ili sve skupa istovremeno?

----------


## Boxica

> Nema testiranja, prikupe molbe i pošalju pismeni odgovor tko je izabran. Prije dva mjeseca je bilo tako u školi, tjedan dana nakon isteka natječaja dobila sam običnom poštom obavijest da je zaposlena osoba xy. Ali onda nisam još imala prednost.


draga moja, ja ti od srca želim da si u pravu i da dobiješ taj posao ali eto ti gore odgovor se sam nudi: nema testiranja što znači da je netko već tamo i radi...

----------


## Mishkica

> U slučaju da se gore navedeno ne poštuje, kome se prvo žaliti? uputiti žalbu ustanovi koja je raspisala natječaj? Obavijestiti radnu inspekciju? Pravobraniteljicu za osobe s invaliditetom? Ili sve skupa istovremeno?


Imaš li točne podatke o tome koliko već ima osoba s invaliditetom u tom tijelu državne uprave? U Hrvatskoj na 4,3 milijuna stanovnika ima oko pola milijuna građana s invaliditetom, dakle više od 11%, i postoji vjerojatnost da tijelo državne uprave koje je objavilo natječaj već ispunjava ove brojčane zahtjeve koje spominješ. I kao što je već gore napisano, imaš prednost samo u slučaju jednakih rezultata, onda se gledaju i drugi parametri. Ne bih te htjela obeshrabriti, samo napominjem kako stvari stoje.

----------


## Deaedi

> Postoje i natječaji koji nisu samo forme radi. I to u državnoj firmi. Moj je vječni optimizam i vjera u ljude i sistem, nagrađen jutrošnjim telefonskim pozivom. Bez ikakve veze, osim te telekomunikacijske.



X

Dobila sam posao u 2 državne firme, prošla natječaje, testiranja...nikakvu vezu nisam imala. Bila sam najbolja, pa sam i dobila posao.
Također sam promijenila još nekoliko firmi: 1 velika privatna, 2 manje privatne i 2 strane firme...nikad nisam imala nikakvu vezu...

A isto tako je činjenica da sam od kada radim (tj. od kad sam završila faks), nekih 15g, poslala preko 200 CV-a, bila na nekih 50tak testiranja i razgovora, od čega sam dobila 13 ponuda za posao, a 6 sam prihvatila. Dakle, uspješnost je nekih 6-7%.

Hoću reći, treba biti uporan.

----------


## Sirius Black

Nisam ni ja nikad trebala vezu i do sad sam nekoliko puta dobila posao bez problema, ali sad natječaja jednostavno nema.

Primjer slučaja koji mi je danas ispričala jedna gospođa:
Jedna ustanova je tražila sss administrativnog referenta i nisu objavili da će biti testiranje - planirali su izabrati na temelju molbi. Javilo se 250 ljudi od čega je polovica bila VSS (pravnici, ekonomisti, informatičari itd.), a veliki dio kandidata je pokušao upasti preko veze. Na kraju je ravnatelj poništio natječaj i nisu uzeli nikog jer je bilo nemoguće odlučiti koga će izabrati.

----------


## mishekica

> u držvavnu službu možeš jedino preko veze


Nisam baš u državnoj "službi", ali radim za državu i moram ti reći da nisi u pravu. Možda smo Beti, Deaedi i ja jedine, ali eto, ima nas i takvih koje nismo dobile posao preko veze.  :Smile: 
...

Sirius Black, sretno!  :Heart:

----------


## spajalica

nisam drzavna vec javna, vezu nisam imala.

----------


## Sirius Black

Dobila sam odgovor i naravno primljena je druga osoba. Nije bilo ni razgovora ni testiranja. Koliko vidim na njihovoj web stranici već je navedena da tamo radi. Zašto onda nisu mogli imati neki interni natječaj?

Žalbu mogu uputiti ustanovi koja je raspisala natječaj i oni si mogu s njom guzicu obrisati. Kaj mi znači zakonska prednost ako se nitko ne drži tog zakona? Da li da je istovremeno uputim i radnoj inspekciji?

----------


## Roko_mama

Sirius, nažalost državna služba ako ima zaposlene neke službenike na određeno, mora raspisat novi natječaj kad se otvori slobodno radno mjesto na neodređeno. Ja sam radila na par testiranja za primanje u državnu službu i mogu garantirat da su prolazili samo najbolji, a i kod onih koji su imali prednost po zakonu (npr. dijete poginulog hrv. branitelja) tražilo se da prođe neki prag. A  i kod nas je bilo raspisano par natječaja koji su bili isključivo radi naših službenika koji su bili na određeno.

----------


## Sirius Black

Ovdje je nažalost drugi problem i to puno veći.  :Sad: 

Prema Zakonu o prof. rehabilitaciji i zapošljavanju invalida invaliditet utvrđuje ured državne uprave zadužen za soc. skrb prema nalazu i mišljenju vještaka.

U praksi ured državne uprave to uopće ne radi. Svaki invalid mora imati rješenje od HZMO o postotku tjel. oštećenja koje služi za ostvarivanje drugih prava. Poslodavci to rješenje ne priznaju jer u Zakonu piše drukčije. U udruzi invalida su mi rekli da je gotovo nemoguće da invalid ostvari prednost kod zapošljavanja i da je to jako rijetko.

Jer po tome kak piše, iako imam nalaz i mišljenje vještaka od HZMO, trebala bih imati i nalaz i mišljenje vještaka od ureda drž. uprave. Koji to u pravilu uoipće ne radi. Bila sam pol sata s pravnikom na telefonu i sutra ćemo vidjeti da li mi oni mogu nešto izdati da se po Zakonu mogu pozvati na prednost.

----------


## Sirius Black

Poslala sam upit pravobraniteljici za invalide i u ministarstvo. Pravnica na HZZ-u mi je rekla da ne zna kakvo drukčije rješenje bih trebala dostaviti od onog kojeg imam i da ima jednu osobu, profesoricu s invaliditetom, koja nikako se ne uspijeva zaposliti u školi jer joj ne priznaju rješenje a drugog nema. E pa ja ću ga dobiti makar bilo mrtvih.

----------


## Sirius Black

Poslala sam žalbu i danas sam dobila odgovor. 

U odgovoru stoji da se moja žalba ne prihvaća jer je uprano vijeće utvrdilo da ispunjavam sve uvjete natječaja kao i primljena osoba. Međutim ustanova ne ispunjava primjerene uvjete za zapošljavanje invalida. 

U zakonu piše ovako:
_Tijela  državne uprave, tijela sudbene vlasti, tijela jedinica lokalne i   područne (regionalne) samouprave, javne službe, izvan proračunski   fondovi, te pravne osobe u vlasništvu ili u pretežitom vlasništvu   Republike Hrvatske i pravne osobe u vlasništvu ili pretežitom   vlasništvu jedinica lokalne i područne (regionalne) samouprave dužni su   na primjerenom radnom mjestu prema vlastitom odabiru, u primjerenim   radnim uvjetima imati zaposleno_:

I što sad? Oni su dužni te uvjete imati, ali navode da ih nemaju. Što su to primjereni uvjeti i tko ih određuje? Naime, ja sam u prijavi navela u kakvom sam tjelesnom stanju i da mi nikakve prilagodbe prostora ne trebaju. Iako imam prema rješenju HZMO tjel oštećenje 100 % nisam u kolicima i to je navedeno. Mogu hodati i po stepenicama samo mi treba dobar rukohvat. 
Ne mogu voziti auto ni bicikl, hodati po grbavom, po kosinama, prelaziti rubnike, gubim ravnotežu - ali u uredu mi ne trebaju nikakvi posebni uvjeti. 

Pitala sam radnu inspekciju i oni su mi odgovorili da nisu zaduženi za javne službe.

----------


## Beti3

Sirius, tako je to. Svi prebacuju odgovornost. A tako ne bi smjelo biti. Jedino ako se da u javnost, tada se nešto promijeni. Iako, bojim se da to nije rješenje.

----------


## Zuska

Sirius Black, meni se čini da ovaj slučaj možeš dobiti. Javi se organizacijama koje se bave ovakvim problemima i koje te mogu savjetovati za dalje, pošaljem ti pp.

----------


## kljucic

držim fige da se izboriš za ovo!
btw, javna služba, nisam imala vezu.
i istina je ovo što kaže Roko_mama

----------


## josipal

ja  imam trenutno posao i nedavno je  natjecaj za napredovanje u sluzbi (koje usput receno, znaci trajno mjesto). 8 kandidata i oni uvedu intervju kao jedan od kriterija (koji nosi trecinu bodova), trecinu nosi predavanje a samo trecinu objektivne cinjenice. i eto ti prostora za manipulaciju.
i zali se osoba x da je objektivno bolja a komisija zakljuci da je natjecaj proveden po pravilima i da oni ne najeravaju propitivati odluke??!!
inace osoba koja je dobila posao je tijekom javnog predavanja ostalih kandidata sjedila izmedju clanova komisije. bezobrazno

----------


## domy

> ja  imam trenutno posao i nedavno je  natjecaj za napredovanje u sluzbi (koje usput receno, znaci trajno mjesto). 8 kandidata i oni uvedu intervju kao jedan od kriterija (koji nosi trecinu bodova), trecinu nosi predavanje a samo trecinu objektivne cinjenice. i eto ti prostora za manipulaciju.
> i zali se osoba x da je objektivno bolja a komisija zakljuci da je natjecaj proveden po pravilima i da oni ne najeravaju propitivati odluke??!!
> inace osoba koja je dobila posao je tijekom javnog predavanja ostalih kandidata sjedila izmedju clanova komisije. bezobrazno


eto za ne povjeroveti,pih i sad ne treba veza....

----------


## spajalica

sad mene zanima ko je sretna osoba. tamo di radim na zalost natjecaji su se pretvorili u gladijatorske arene  :Sad:

----------


## josipal

> sad mene zanima ko je sretna osoba. tamo di radim na zalost natjecaji su se pretvorili u gladijatorske arene


Dodjes na predavanja  :Smile:  i pogledas tko sjedi uz komisiju- odgovor je tu!! hehe

----------


## josipal

kod nas uvijek debelo prešišaju neke zakonske okvire
a mislim da je tko nekako uvriježeno
kao što je postalo uvriježeno nejavljanje...

----------


## corny

Molim vas recite mi da ima smisla ići na razgovore... dobila sam poziv za drž.upravu, za testiranje. Naravno da sad moram i učiti, ne mogu otići tamo a da nisam 100% spremna, a bojim se da ćemo na kraju svi biti ismijani jer vjerojatno već netko radi.... jooooj kako jadno.

----------


## rossa

A cuj. Ako ne odes sigurno neces dobiti posao. To sto trebas uciti za testiranje je vjerojatno dio vecine ispita pa ce ti dobrp doci.
Ja sam svega svjesna, ali ipak se uvijek nadam, jadna naivna  :Smile: 




> Molim vas recite mi da ima smisla ići na razgovore... dobila sam poziv za drž.upravu, za testiranje. Naravno da sad moram i učiti, ne mogu otići tamo a da nisam 100% spremna, a bojim se da ćemo na kraju svi biti ismijani jer vjerojatno već netko radi.... jooooj kako jadno.

----------


## corny

Odlučila sam ja već ići, pa što bude. Spremit ću se koliko mogu i dati sve od sebe.

----------


## mašnica

Corny sretno!i ja idem na teatiranje sutra u drz.instit. i nadam,NADAM SE da na tom eadnom mjeatu netko vec ne radi

----------


## mašnica

Da li znate koja je procedura u školama vezano za natječaj za radna mjesta. Molba poslana testiranja nema uskoro ću dobiti obavijest tko je izabran Zar se to smije tako?

----------


## jelena.O

Misliš da ćeš poimence dobit imenom ko je dobio posao, mislim da ne, nego ćeš dobit obavijest jesi li ili nisi ti
Sretno ipak, usput za kaj se natječeš u školi? imaš sve papire za to?

----------


## no@

> Da li znate koja je procedura u školama vezano za natječaj za radna mjesta. Molba poslana testiranja nema uskoro ću dobiti obavijest tko je izabran Zar se to smije tako?


Nema testiranja u školama, mogu te pozvati na razgovor; no ne moraju sve kandidate pozvati. 
Obavijest tko je izabran,  imenom i prezimenom, možeš dobiti osobno (mailom ili klasičnom poštom) ili rezultati natječaja mogu biti objavljeni na web stranicama škole (to obično bude i specificirano u natječaju za radno mjesto).

----------


## mašnica

Sve papire sam predala i zadovoljavam uvjete...za administraciju.

Rekli su mi da ću dobiti obavijest poštom. Nije ni bitno da li će pisati nečije ime ili ne već me iznenadio ovaj dio da nema testiranja a niti razgovora.

----------


## no@

U načelu ima razgovora, ali trebaš uzeti u  obzir da se na takav natječaj (pogotovo ako je na neodređeno) pošalje  cca 50 - 100 molbi, 

ne zovu se naravno svi na razgovor, nego se na temelju primljenih molbi napravi selekcija i zovu samo neki.

Škole nemaju kadrovsku službu, koja bi se bavila samo testiranjima i razgovorima s kandidatima za posao.

----------


## sorciere

testiranja su totalno bez veze. ako na razgovoru ne zadovoljavaš - ciao.
prošla sam brdo testiranja (više me nitko ne zove), bila u vrhu ili čak najbolja - a posao nisam dobila. jer su na testiranje zvali one za koje su mislili da će fulati (vidjela pozvane).  mjesto je već bilo za nekog određenog. 

nikad nisam fulala u procjeni kod zapošljavanja, tamo gdje se tražilo moje mišljenje. i to na temelju razgovora.

----------


## mašnica

Pitala sam tajništvo rekli su mi da nema razgovora niti testiranja da Odbor je odlučio i to je to...ah...kako bude bude po školama čujem puno namještanja ne nadam se previše....

----------


## rena7

Da ne otvaram novu temu, pitat ću ovdje.

Zna li netko, da li je u raspisanom natječaju za zaposlenje zakonito i dopušteno tražiti da se odmah kod prijave na natječaj prilože originali natječajne dokumentacije?

Zakon o državnim službenicima i namještenicima o tome detaljno ne govori, logično. 
Detalje razlaže Uredba o raspisivanju i provedbi javnog natječaja i internog oglasa u državnoj službi i jasno kaže:Članak 7.Vrste dokaza o ispunjavanju formalnih uvjeta naznačuju se u javnom natječaju, ovisno o uvjetima za raspored na pojedino radno mjesto.
Isprave se prilažu u neovjerenoj preslici, a prije izbora kandidat će predočiti izvornik


Ima li netko iskustva, kako to ide i što može, a što ne može?

----------


## magistra

Po mom iskustvu, na svaki natječaj sam slala kopije te originale imala uz sebe na razgovoru. Nikad nije bilo decidirano navedeno da se šalju originalni dokumenti ili javnobilježnički ovjerene kopije (imam i jedan set javnobilježnički ovjerenih kopija za slučaj koji opisuješ).
Ne znam je li zakonito, ali je podložno žalbi. Ja bih slala kopije uz napomenu da izvornike mogu predočiti na razgovoru. 
Kod zaposlenja u kadrovsku se deponiraju izvornici ili u mom iskustvu, donijela sam izvornike i kopije i rekla da originale želim imati kući iz objektivnih razloga. Kadrovnica je svojim rukopisom na kopije napisala bilješku "istovjetno originalu" uz datum i žig firme.
Ako se brineš da možda nećeš biti primljena, kažem iskreno, to mi smrdi na manipulaciju a žaliti se treba uvijek i svuda i to pisanim putem s povratnicom, kad smatramo i sigurni smo da su nam povrijeđena prava.
Najgore je što takve proceduralne pogreške rade neobrazovani, neupućeni ljudi na radnim mjestima za koja bi trebali biti obrazovani i upućeni a nisu.

Originali su se tražili kod trgovačkog poslovanja poslovnog subjekta s poslovnim subjektom no to je druga pjesma.

----------


## rena7

Ukoliko ne pošaljem original, očekujem da će moju prijavu odbaciti kao nepotpunu, a zbog nezadovoljavanja formalnih uvjeta natječaja.
Jer, u natječaju za prijem u državnu službu je decidirano navedeno- priložiti original ili ovjerenu kopiju i to u dva primjerka.
Ne čini mi se da je natječaj raspisan u skladu sa zakonom, jer Uredba jasno definira provedbu natječaja. Valjda je Uredba iznad "stručnog mišljenja" onog koji ravna nekom ustanovom i misli da je boga primio za .... nešto, pa je svojevoljno odlučio tražiti originale i to u dva primjerka, a iz jednog i jedinog razloga koji glasi- suziti broj prijavljenih na natječaj. 
Da bi zadovoljila nečiju fiks ideju, trebam 250,00 kn. 
Upiklo me u žicu.
A znam da je bezveze. I da se pjenim bezveze. I da tu nema pravde. Smisla.
I da je unaprijed riješena stvar.
Ali, smetat ću im, pa neka me selo ogovara.

----------


## magistra

Podržavam ideju o traženju odgovora.
Ako se narod ne buni nema niti pomaka na bolje.

----------

